

LinkedIn acquires CardMunch, now making it free for everyone to use - dshankar
http://cardmunch.posterous.com/big-news-from-cardmunch

======
corin_
The bright side: LinkedIn have the budget/experience to create
Android/Blackberry versions.

The down side: LinkedIn's current blackberry app is _really_ terrible, I'm
sure anyone who's used it will agree with me on that. (Certainly the appstore
reviews do.) Can't speak to their Android/iPhone apps... are they any good?

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I almost never use the LinkedIn iPhone app. The functionality is so limited
that I'm almost always better off using the browser.

------
joshfraser
Huge congrats to CardMunch!

It's always nice to see LinkedIn make an acquisition like this as they are
quite rare for their company. It's too bad because LinkedIn could definitely
use the infusion of some more entrepreneurial talent and it would give
startups another good exit path. The last few times LinkedIn has raised money,
they have cited future acquisitions as one of the main reasons, but CardMuch
is the first one I've heard about in a long time.

------
bravura
After Googling, it doesn't appear that there is a Android app of CardMunch. Or
am I mistaken?

~~~
bkrausz
Just iPhone right now, I've been bugging them for an Android app for a month
or two now :).

Congrats guys: go CMU alums!

------
Sephr
What does CardMunch do that Google Goggles doesn't? So far, Google Goggles has
been quite good at scanning business cards for me and adding them to my
contacts.

~~~
tydanco
More accurate due to using humans (Mechanical Turk) rather than OCR. Allows
even some handscribbled notes to be transcribed.

------
tydanco
Yeah baby! Mazeltov Bowei, Sid, Sudeep, and Manu!

------
angryjim
So how do they make money?

~~~
javery
My bet would be that they just tie it into LinkedIn so it becomes a way for
people to make connections on LinkedIn easier - this leads to more usage and
revenue for LinkedIn.

They used to charge but it is free now.

